# One of the ten original tea party founders admits to the groups racism.



## Zarius (May 13, 2013)

I knew it all along. Now one of the insiders comes clean and tells all about this group. How anyone could lie about it now is beyond me.




?Tea Party? is over: Ex-activist says racism, hypocrisy killed the movement | theGrio | Page 2


----------



## Truthmatters (May 13, 2013)

well its not dead just yet but it will help kill the GOP


----------



## Katzndogz (May 13, 2013)

The tea party concerns itself with fiscal matters only.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> I knew it all along. Now one of the insiders comes clean and tells all about this group. How anyone could lie about it now is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as I know, the Tea Party isn't dead. This little hit piece is from NBC, who has as of late not had a good track record of telling the truth. 

And if they were indeed dead, why would the headline in this CBS article refer to them as "recharged"?

Recharged tea party demands justice in IRS targeting scandal - CBS News


----------



## Zarius (May 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > I knew it all along. Now one of the insiders comes clean and tells all about this group. How anyone could lie about it now is beyond me.
> ...



I noticed you didn't address the MAIN theme here. He admits the tea party is racist and he left the group because of it. I don't care if they are dead or recharged. They are racist.


----------



## Zarius (May 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The tea party concerns itself with fiscal matters only.



This whistle blower clearly states they are racist.


----------



## jwoodie (May 13, 2013)

*Nice attempt at distraction from using the IRS as a political weapon.  *


----------



## Katzndogz (May 13, 2013)

Phil Russo is a libertarian.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The tea party concerns itself with fiscal matters only.
> ...



No he didn't.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 13, 2013)

bye bye benghazi scandal failure


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The tea party concerns itself with fiscal matters only.



Yeah, at the beginning, until it got hijacked by the Republicans and the religious right.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The tea party concerns itself with fiscal matters only.
> ...



It's one man's opinion.  It doesn't make it true just as it wouldn't make it true if you or I wrote an article stating the same.

Furthermore, your thread is a distraction from the recently revealed treasonous actions of our government against groups on the right.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 13, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The tea party concerns itself with fiscal matters only.
> ...



And democrats are at war with republicans and the religious right.   So stop standing there, get up and FIGHT!

Phil Russo is a libertarian not a republican.   He explains himself quite clearly.

https://twitter.com/Libertas1776


----------



## Truthmatters (May 13, 2013)

we have to fight you 

you follow a guy who said he wants to kill the country


----------



## Katzndogz (May 13, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> we have to fight you
> 
> you follow a guy who said he wants to kill the country



Then stop sitting there, get out in the street and fight.  Pick a violent protest and wade in.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Phil Russo is a libertarian not a republican.



As am I


----------



## DiamondDave (May 13, 2013)

This does not support or 'prove' the claim of the OP.. this is just another example of taking one unsupported thing from an opinion article and attributed as blanket proof about the group

Yawn


----------



## Wildman (May 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The tea party concerns itself with fiscal matters only.
> ...



i would like for you to prove in a post the "CLEARLY" OK ?

personally i believe you are lying !!


----------



## Truthmatters (May 13, 2013)

it doenst matter.

the racist will never admitt they are racist.

It wont gain them any votes of the peopel of color in this country


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 13, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Treasonous actions of our government?  Do you think before you post?


----------



## healthmyths (May 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> I knew it all along. Now one of the insiders comes clean and tells all about this group. How anyone could lie about it now is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certainly doesn't bode well for Mr. Phil Russo as a conservative activist, radio host and campaign consultant. 
The reason is no thinking rationale conservative EVER have these characteristics:
Russo says:"*If you dont think every Muslim is a terrorist you are not a real Tea Party member.* "

HMMM... William Coley describes himself as your average camo wearing, bow hunting, East Tennessee redneck, except... hes also the director o*f Muslims for Liberty, a group of Muslims *and non Muslims of a liberty minded ideology fighting to change the perception of Islam in America, and offer tools to conservatives and libertarians who want the facts about Islam without all the sensationalized rhetoric we get in the mainstream media. Coley told Examiner

And Russo concludes with this traditional DEMOCRAT/LIBERAL Observation.."ALL" EVERY"  

Russo said:"I dont understand how these people think they are going to win elections when they tell people that God hates gays and all Muslims are terrorists, and every Hispanic is an illegal alien."

This guy will NOT get any conservative consulting contracts when he is so dogmatic and says ALL Tea Party... stupid for a consultant in the first place.. so much for his career!


----------



## bripat9643 (May 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> I knew it all along. Now one of the insiders comes clean and tells all about this group. How anyone could lie about it now is beyond me.
> 
> ?Tea Party? is over: Ex-activist says racism, hypocrisy killed the movement | theGrio | Page 2



Who the hell is Phil Russo?


----------



## jwoodie (May 13, 2013)

*Do not listen to those who preach against our Messiah, for they are agents of the Devil (and racists, to boot).*


----------



## bripat9643 (May 13, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



Target groups for IRS persecution because of their political orientation is treasonous.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 13, 2013)

The Tea Party is a subset of the Radical Right which mostly supports far right wing Republicans, its membership is fully influenced by the special interests (NRA, RW Religious orders, Freedom Works and especially self serving snake oil salesmen like Phil Gramm, recently deposed) and funded by the Koch Brother's whose largess created the Heritage Foundation and Americans for Prosperity.  

Thus we see Plutocracy in its finest - the nearly all white, mostly overweight, middle aged and middle class who dress in 17th Century Garb and pretend to be patriots, who collectively spout the propaganda fed to them by the RW Media and 'think' tanks.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 13, 2013)

healthmyths said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > I knew it all along. Now one of the insiders comes clean and tells all about this group. How anyone could lie about it now is beyond me.
> ...



He's classic libertarian who will no doubt support Rand Paul.


----------



## Redfish (May 13, 2013)

10%  BFD.   What % of the NAACP is racist?   Every organization has 10% that are out of step.  

the OP is bullshit.


----------



## healthmyths (May 13, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> The Tea Party is a subset of the Radical Right which mostly supports far right wing Republicans, its membership is fully influenced by the special interests (NRA, RW Religious orders, Freedom Works and especially self serving snake oil salesmen like Phil Gramm, recently deposed) and funded by the Koch Brother's whose largess created the Heritage Foundation and Americans for Prosperity.
> 
> Thus we see Plutocracy in its finest - the nearly all white, mostly overweight, middle aged and middle class who dress in 17th Century Garb and pretend to be patriots, who collectively spout the propaganda fed to them by the RW Media and 'think' tanks.



Would you agree that MOST union leadership and most rank and file members are Democrats.. especially when you consider that:
unions report to the Federal Election Commission and to Congress, totaled $1.1 billion from 2005 through 2011, according to the nonpartisan Center for Responsive Politics.  The unions' reports to the Labor Department capture an additional $3.3 billion that unions spent over the same period on political activity.
In 2008, according to the Center for Responsive Politics. Labor unions were responsible for $75 million in political donations, 
with 92% going to Democrats..Political Spending by Unions Far Exceeds Direct Donations - WSJ.com

So you would agree Unions donate and vote overwhelmingly for Democrats!

NOW what kind of influence do you think the MSM puts out when:
The Democratic total of $1,020,816 was given by 1,160 employees (85% of the employees!!!) of the three major broadcast television networks, with an average contribution of $880. 
 By contrast, only 193 of the employees contributed to Republican candidates and campaign committees, for a total of $142,863. 
The average Republican contribution was $744.
Obama, Democrats got 88 percent of 2008 contributions by TV network execs, writers, reporters | The Daily Caller

So why is it hard for you and others to agree the MSM is overwhelmingly supportive of Democrats/Obama?

And if you are truly honest you would have to say MOST of your information comes from the MSM!

If that is the case and the FACTS are proof.. do you really think you are getting accurate,honest and objective news which forms your opinion which drives the politicians?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 13, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Has any of the Republicans apologized for attacking ACORN, Planned Paerenthood or Unions for their political views?


----------



## kwc57 (May 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



One man's perception and he is entitled to his opinion regardless of how wrong it is.  The tea party has to do with small government and fiscal responsibility.  Go to any tea party webpage and read their mission statements.


----------



## kwc57 (May 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > we have to fight you
> ...



She can't waddle that fast, so she chooses to fight from the cheeto stained keyboard in her mom's basement.


----------



## kwc57 (May 13, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> it doenst matter.
> 
> the racist will never admitt they are racist.
> 
> It wont gain them any votes of the peopel of color in this country



You have a point, liberals like Poet never believe they are racist while supporting a party  (Democrat) hell bent on keeping minorities dependent to garner votes and power.


----------



## kwc57 (May 13, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > I knew it all along. Now one of the insiders comes clean and tells all about this group. How anyone could lie about it now is beyond me.
> ...



A self proclaimed "leader" of the tea party.......which is a grassroots movement with no national "leaders".  It's a hard concept for liberals to wrap their head around.


----------



## kwc57 (May 13, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> The Tea Party is a subset of the Radical Right which mostly supports far right wing Republicans, its membership is fully influenced by the special interests (NRA, RW Religious orders, Freedom Works and especially self serving snake oil salesmen like Phil Gramm, recently deposed) and funded by the Koch Brother's whose largess created the Heritage Foundation and Americans for Prosperity.
> 
> Thus we see Plutocracy in its finest - the nearly all white, mostly overweight, middle aged and middle class who dress in 17th Century Garb and pretend to be patriots, who collectively spout the propaganda fed to them by the RW Media and 'think' tanks.



Actually......the tea party grew out of those who came of age in the 60's and 70's and were part of the anti-government/anti-establishment movements like the hippies.  They just grew up, matured and naturally became more conservative, had families and became more mainstream citizens....until the government started overreaching.


----------



## kwc57 (May 13, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Apologize to people supporting voter fraud, killing babies and killing companies.  What would we apologize for?


----------



## Truthmatters (May 13, 2013)

lies are all they have


----------



## Truthmatters (May 13, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > it doenst matter.
> ...



why is it in your theory black people aree so easy to fool?


----------



## kwc57 (May 13, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I said minorities. Only a racist would see only BLACK when they read that.  Something for you to ponder.


----------



## depotoo (May 13, 2013)

he is not one of the founders of the Tea Party.  Secondly, he is a strict Libertarian  (Ron Paul), and a political consultant. 

Was he involved in the Orlando Tea Party?  Yes.  Did he leave it over his Ron Paul views?  Yes.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 13, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



The IRS is part of the federal government.  It is legally bound to avoid taking political issues into consideration when it audits any group or person.  The Republican party has no such obligation.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 13, 2013)

healthmyths said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party is a subset of the Radical Right which mostly supports far right wing Republicans, its membership is fully influenced by the special interests (NRA, RW Religious orders, Freedom Works and especially self serving snake oil salesmen like Phil Gramm, recently deposed) and funded by the Koch Brother's whose largess created the Heritage Foundation and Americans for Prosperity.
> ...



Define MSM?  Then, tell us where you get your information.  

I read Time each week, and several newspapers on-line (Wash. Post; SF Chronicle, Kansas City 
Star; Houston Chronicle, St. Louis Post-Dispatch and Seattle Times) not each everyday; I watch MSNBC and The News Hour (PBS) and never miss Science Friday on NPR.  I also watch either CBS or ABC national news.  At 10 PM I watch Channel 2 News, the Fox Affiliate in the SF Bay Area.

PS  I forget to add The Christian Science Monitor on-line too.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 13, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Well, can't vouch for something they aren't, and something that I don't espouse to be. That is why I never mentioned "racism." Because there isn't any.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 13, 2013)

the vast majority of people of color see the tea party as racists.


----------



## Zarius (May 13, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



They never will. They don't consider these groups as equal citizens.


----------



## Zarius (May 13, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Who do you tea party people think you are. WE as the target of your little movement get to decide what you are and why. I sure the NAZIs would claim that they were in the right but the Jewish people get to say other wise. You don't get to decide for Minorities tea party. I know you think you control everything but you don't.

You just hate the idea of Obama and the pride it brought to people you hate. Stop lying .


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 13, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Treasonous actions of our government?  Do you think before you post?



Absolutely, your problem is you don't.  You're too selfish and partisan.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 13, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> The Tea Party is a subset of the Radical Right which mostly supports far right wing Republicans, its membership is fully influenced by the special interests (NRA, RW Religious orders, Freedom Works and especially self serving snake oil salesmen like Phil Gramm, recently deposed) and funded by the Koch Brother's whose largess created the Heritage Foundation and Americans for Prosperity.
> 
> Thus we see Plutocracy in its finest - the nearly all white, mostly overweight, middle aged and middle class who dress in 17th Century Garb and pretend to be patriots, who collectively spout the propaganda fed to them by the RW Media and 'think' tanks.



And you're different how?


----------



## Stephanie (May 13, 2013)

lol, ONE person says this so it means ALL the people in the Tea Party are racist..

don't you all love how that works folks..but hey, Zarius just knew knew knew it all along.

and lookie, he had to go dig up a OPONION piece from a MONTH ago

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kwc57 (May 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



Oh my......did you mistake me for a tea partier simply because I spoke the truth?  I dislike Obama for the same reason I disliked Bush.  I don't think either of them were very good presidents.  Now, do you assume I didn't like Bush because he was white?  You're quite the racist aren't you with your ideas that everything hinges on color.  Obama is an ineffectual leader with really bad ideas.  End of story.


----------



## Stephanie (May 13, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



He's a damn race baiter and one hateful sob


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 13, 2013)

So a man can't have a opinion(based on fact in many cases) to be around good respectable people in this country any longer? I'm not saying that blacks in general aren't good respectable people, but a hell of a lot of them either don't accept the tea party's ideal's, or are just people that wish to cause problems.

They're welcome as far as I'm concern as long as they believe in personal freedom and aren't going to pull out the gun. I'm not going to cover for this guy, but will say that he may not be without a point.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



1. The tea party has as much right to think what ever the fuck they want as anyone. lol.
2. Think what you want. 
3. Well, that depends on what side you were on. Prospective is in the eye of the beholder!!!
4. Minorities can be within the tea party. *They're welcomed.* 
5. You can hate whites for raising our children to succeed. You're as blind as the worse racist imaginable. Close minded idiot.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



When did government programs become citizens? lol


----------



## whitehall (May 13, 2013)

Phil Russo thought the Tea Party would support marijuana use and they didn't so he calls them hypocrites. No surprises here. I doubt if it's going to gt him another hundred listeners and double his audience either.


----------



## Obamanation (May 13, 2013)

What is it the lefties like to say about everything their leader does?

Oh yeah, "nothing to see here! Move along now!"!!!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 13, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The legislative branch is obligated to follow the law. The political witch hunt of Republicans on both the federal and state level is disgusting.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 13, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



What's disgusting about check and balancing the government?


----------



## Stephanie (May 13, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



yeah right, that's what you libs said about the bush administration..you all wanted him tried and hung..but now it's the Obama they all of a sudden follow all the laws

what a joke


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The tea party concerns itself with fiscal matters only.


  Better tell that to the Tea Party folks who engage in racism.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 13, 2013)

> ].. this is just another example of taking one unsupported thing from an opinion article and attributed as blanket proof about the group



Yup, just what the reactionaries and social traditionalists try everyday and fail at so poorly.


----------



## Zarius (May 13, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The tea party concerns itself with fiscal matters only.
> ...



You gotta love it. Here is one of their own telling about their racism (not the first one to do so BTW) and even giving first hand examples and what do they say

"He is only one guy".

What a bunch of clueless idiots. Goofy corn ball commenting asses.


----------



## Obamanation (May 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Where is the racist behavior to support this?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Better tell that to the Tea Party folks who engage in racism.
> ...





> Where is the racist behavior to support this?



  Read entire thread and quit acting the troll.


----------



## Zarius (May 14, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Why bother. A Conservative has never seen enough evidence to call anything ever done or said racism.

Conservative: Slavery wasn't about race, it was about commerce.

Conservative: Dr. King was killed because he was an instigator.............not because of his race.

Tea Party Member: I'm not racist........you n!**%r.


----------



## Stephanie (May 14, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



Usmessageboard members:  you are nothing MORE.............. but a race baiting I!**%T


----------



## WillowTree (May 14, 2013)

Zarius said:


> I knew it all along. Now one of the insiders comes clean and tells all about this group. How anyone could lie about it now is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read my sig line. It teaches me all I need to know about racisim.


----------



## kwc57 (May 14, 2013)

New reputation! 

Hi, you have received *0* reputation points from Zarius.
Reputation was given for this post.

Ouch!  Now that hurt!


----------



## kwc57 (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The tea party concerns itself with fiscal matters only.
> ...



Here is a little exercise for you Fakey.  Visit as many Tea Party organization websites as you choose to and bring back samples of racism.  This should be easy for you.

I'll even help you out with info from the largest Tea Party affiliation of organizations in the US, Tea Party Patriots.  Feel free to point out the racist parts of their mission statement and core principles.

About Tea Party Patriots | Tea Party Patriots

About Tea Party Patriots
The Tea Party movement spontaneously formed in 2009 from the reaction of the American people to fiscally irresponsible actions of the federal government, misguided stimulus spending, bailouts and takeovers of private industry. Within the first few weeks of the movement, Tea Party Patriots formed to support the millions of Americans seeking to improve our great nation through renewed support for fiscal responsibility, constitutionally limited government, and free market economic policies.

Tea Party Patriots is a national grassroots organization that exists to serve and support the thousands of local organizations and millions of grassroots Patriots throughout our nation. We provide logistical, educational, networking and other support to thousands of community-based tea party groups around the country. Tea Party Patriots state and national coordinators serve your local grassroots groups, support you with the tools and technology you need to address your local issues, listen to your voices, gather your ideas, and together help shape the overall direction of our national movement. Working in a truly grassroots fashion, we have already changed the political landscape of America.

Tea Party Patriots is 100% grassroots, 100% of the time.

Tea Party Patriots is made up of, and funded by, millions of regular Americans just like you, who believe there is a better way forward for America. We are a non-profit 501(c)(4) organization that does not support any political party nor do we endorse candidates. If you support fiscal responsibility, constitutionally limited government, and free market economic policies, we encourage you to sign up for Tea Party Patriots today.

OUR MISSION
The Tea Party Patriots mission is to restore Americas founding principles of Fiscal Responsibility, Constitutionally Limited Government and Free Markets.

OUR CORE PRINCIPLES
FISCAL RESPONSIBILITY means not overspending, and not burdening our children and grandchildren with our bills. In the words of Thomas Jefferson: the principle of spending money to be paid by posterity [is] swindling futurity on a large scale. A more fiscally responsible government will take fewer taxes from our paychecks.

CONSTITUTIONALLY LIMITED GOVERNMENT means power resides with the people and not with the government. Governing should be done at the most local level possible where it can be held accountable. Americas founders believed that government power should be limited, enumerated, and constrained by our Constitution. Tea Party Patriots agree. The American people make this country great, not our government.

FREE MARKET ECONOMICS made America an economic superpower that for at least two centuries provided subsequent generations of Americans more opportunities and higher standards of living. An erosion of our free markets through government intervention is at the heart of Americas current economic decline, stagnating jobs, and spiraling debt and deficits. Failures in government programs and government-controlled financial markets helped spark the worst financial crisis since the Great Depression. Further government interventions and takeovers have made this Great Recession longer and deeper. A renewed focus on free markets will lead to a more vibrant economy creating jobs and higher standards of living for future generations.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 14, 2013)

Liberals see obama drowning and they have to drag out the race card.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Zacadiarea is the same ass that said i was OBVIOUSLY a "tea party" person in one of the Poet threads.....when asked to back that up.....he mysteriously disappeared....i wonder if he will prove it now?.....


----------



## Zarius (May 14, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



You are. You hate the IDEA of Obama


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > The tea party concerns itself with fiscal matters only.
> 
> 
> Better tell that to the Tea Party folks who engage in racism.





> Here is a little exercise


So we get the equivalent of the TPM's boy scout motto instead of "yeah, we have some racist doofi we are trying to get rid of."


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 14, 2013)

Zarius said:


> I knew it all along. Now one of the insiders comes clean and tells all about this group. How anyone could lie about it now is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was not a founder and I doubt he was ever a member.

You people and your lies will never be believed by rational minded people.  

Only morons like truthmatters, Rdean and others will fall for this bullshit.


----------



## kwc57 (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > The tea party concerns itself with fiscal matters only.
> ...



Fakey, just man up and admit that you got nothing.  You can't back up your liberal talking point claims.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 14, 2013)

> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


----------



## depotoo (May 14, 2013)

*he is not one of the founders of the Tea Party*. Secondly, he is a strict Libertarian (Ron Paul), and a *political consultant*. 

Was he involved in the Orlando Tea Party? Yes. Did he have a falling out with them?  Yes.  Did he leave it over his Ron Paul views? Yes.  And it was sooo racist he stayed in for almost 3 years with the group. 

What actually happened is he was ostracized over his Libertarian views.  Now he wants to tarnish them for not being the rising star he wanted to be, and his lack of influence in getting them to vote for Ron Paul.


----------



## Meathead (May 14, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> bye bye benghazi scandal failure


This is quite the most absurd attempt to change a narrative I've seen so far.

On Benghazi. It's a two bird with one stone proposition!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 14, 2013)

Benghazi was a mess up not a scandal.

And, yes, element of the TPM are racist, as are many followers of the Rands.

A two bird strike from one proposition.


----------



## kwc57 (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > JakeStarkey said:
> >
> >
> > > So we get the equivalent of the TPM's boy scout motto instead of "yeah, we have some racist doofi we are trying to get rid of."
> ...


----------



## kwc57 (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Benghazi was a mess up not a scandal.
> 
> And, yes, element of the TPM are racist, as are many followers of the Rands.
> 
> A two bird strike from one proposition.



Benghazi was gross incompetence.  The scandel is the resulting cover up.


----------



## Meathead (May 14, 2013)

Benghazi was a clusterfuck that's turning into a scandal because of abject incompetence which led to deception and outright lies.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 14, 2013)

[quoteIn other words, you have nothing.  All good liberals, centrists, and rightists denounce racism: whether from the left or the TPM or whoever or whatever.[quote

Will you denounce the racism in the TPM?[/quote]



> just as soon as you provide the proof that the TPM is racist.



You are wriggling because the truth is the truth: certain elements, as already proven, of the TPM are racist.

Denounce them, get rid of them.


----------



## Redfish (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > In other words, you have nothing.  All good liberals, centrists, and rightists denounce racism: whether from the left or the TPM or whoever or whatever.
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 14, 2013)

> 10% may be racist,  BFD.   What % of the NAACP is racist?  what % of the black panthers?  what % of Farrakhan's followers?  what % of the KKK/dem party?  there are racists everywhere, they come in every color and every party affiliation.



Two steps forward.



> to make the stupid claim that racists only exist in the TP is idiotic.



One major step backward.  Who said there are only racist in the TPM?


----------



## kwc57 (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> [quoteIn other words, you have nothing.  All good liberals, centrists, and rightists denounce racism: whether from the left or the TPM or whoever or whatever.[quote
> 
> Will you denounce the racism in the TPM?





> just as soon as you provide the proof that the TPM is racist.



You are wriggling because the truth is the truth: certain elements, as already proven, of the TPM are racist.

Denounce them, get rid of them.[/QUOTE]

Fake, Fake, Fake........."because I said so" doesn't quite cut it.  Quit obfuscating.  If you make the claim that the "truth is the truth" expecting us to blindly accept it, that isn't going to happen.  YOU need to back up your claim.  Until then, your actions are further proof that you are a leftwing hack.  Again, put up or shut up.  Show us the overt racism in the TPM that you claim to be truth.  It should be easy............................or you can just quietly disappear fro mthe thread and pretend you didn't see this.  Your choice.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 14, 2013)

The guy who helped found the TPM said so, so, yes, that is the truth, and your caterwauling is irrelevant.  Admit it, get over it, don't do it, move on, don't be racist.

Yes?


----------



## Redfish (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > 10% may be racist,  BFD.   What % of the NAACP is racist?  what % of the black panthers?  what % of Farrakhan's followers?  what % of the KKK/dem party?  there are racists everywhere, they come in every color and every party affiliation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The OP claims that the "group" is racist-------that is a bold faced fucking lie.  

when you on the left decide to deal honestly with these issues rather than post bullshit, we might be able to have a real discussion.   until then, ----------------


----------



## Redfish (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The guy who helped found the TPM said so, so, yes, that is the truth, and your caterwauling is irrelevant.  Admit it, get over it, don't do it, move on, don't be racist.
> 
> Yes?



damn it---read the fucking OP.  the guy said that 10% might be racist--------not the group.   will you ever stop lying snake jockey?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 14, 2013)

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redfish (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > ]
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 14, 2013)

I am not a lefty, and the Redfish is a mere conservative a wannabee pretend conservative.

I have never said the TP was as a whole was racist.  Never.  And you know it.  But its racist elements have seriously injured the GOP and that is why I piss on the TP.  Why do you think the GOP with its TP minority were hosed in the national elections?


----------



## Redfish (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am not a lefty, and the Redfish is a mere conservative a wannabee pretend conservative.
> 
> I have never said the TP was as a whole was racist.  Never.  And you know it.  But its racist elements have seriously injured the GOP and that is why I piss on the TP.  Why do you think the GOP with its TP minority were hosed in the national elections?



The GOP lost in 08 and 12 because they ran flawed candidates and the media had a love affair with obama.   it had nothing to do with alleged racism,  but its easier to blame it on race than to admit the truth.   I understand you snake.

BTW,  there are members of all races and ethnicities in the tea party and their numbers are growing every day.   not all minorities are ignorant sheep like you want them to be.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 14, 2013)

sounds like he wants his ganja!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redfish (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am not a lefty, and the Redfish is a mere conservative a wannabee pretend conservative.
> 
> I have never said the TP was as a whole was racist.  Never.  And you know it.  But its racist elements have seriously injured the GOP and that is why I piss on the TP.  Why do you think the GOP with its TP minority were hosed in the national elections?



as to my political orientation----I am more of an anti-liberal than anything else.   Generally the GOP, conservatives, and libertarians are more in agreement with my beliefs that liberalsim is destroying our country, our economy, and our culture.


----------



## kwc57 (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The guy who helped found the TPM said so, so, yes, that is the truth, and your caterwauling is irrelevant.  Admit it, get over it, don't do it, move on, don't be racist.
> 
> Yes?



The TPM is just that.....a movement.  A grass roots movement.  Claiming to be a founder is kind of like you claiming to be a conservative.  One takes anything either of you have to say as a representative with a grain of salt.  It has been duly noted that you once agan can't back up your claim with anything other than, "because I said so".  You're a joke here Fakey.  Accept it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am not a lefty, and the Redfish is a mere conservative a wannabee pretend conservative.
> 
> I have never said the TP was as a whole was racist.  Never.  And you know it.  But its racist elements have seriously injured the GOP and that is why I piss on the TP.  Why do you think the GOP with its TP minority were hosed in the national elections?





> The GOP lost in 08 and 12 because they ran flawed candidates and the media had a love affair with obama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a lefty, and the Redfish is a mere conservative a wannabee pretend conservative.
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 14, 2013)

I agree that GOP lost in 08 and 12 because they ran flawed candidates and the media had a love affair with obama.  Christie will fix both of those problems in 2016.

Yes, you are the technical definition of reactionary.  But you are a very perverted one.

_re·ac·tion·ar·y (r-ksh-nr)
adj.
Characterized by reaction, especially opposition to progress or liberalism; extremely conservative.
n. pl. re·ac·tion·ar·ies 
An opponent of progress or liberalism; an extreme conservative. 

The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2009. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved_.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I agree that GOP lost in 08 and 12 because they ran flawed candidates and the media had a love affair with obama. Christie will fix both of those problems in 2016.
> 
> Yes, you are the technical definition of reactionary. But you are a very perverted one.
> 
> ...


 

so wait your definition is opposed to liberalism? Why holy shit!!!!!!!!!! yep we are opposed to liberalism....who knew???
as for progress...it's in the eye of the beholder

so jake what do you agree with republicans on? you're a ford republican right? 

But see I Thought you meant this
Reactionary - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
A *reactionary* is a person who holds political viewpoints *that favor a return to a previous state* (the status quo ante) in a society

like you do with the republican party.....hence you're a reactionary!


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 14, 2013)

and look where we get these terms from

The French Revolution gave the English language three politically descriptive words denoting anti-progressive politics:


Well hot shit...I schooled you on that before....and here it pops up again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 14, 2013)

In Marxist terminology, _reactionary_ is a pejorative adjective denoting people whose ideas might appear to be socialist, but, in essence, contain elements of feudalism, capitalism, nationalism, fascism or other characteristics of the ruling class.

In Marxism it's a pejorative...and you think it is too....hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## nodoginnafight (May 14, 2013)

Nothing new here. Anyone who paid any attention at all to the tea party could clearly see flashes of racism. And I don't think anyone with an IQ above 95 would disagree with the fact that the GOP hijacked the tea party in order to turn them into surrogate mud-slingers.

Was there ever really any doubt?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 14, 2013)

buckeye45_73 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that GOP lost in 08 and 12 because they ran flawed candidates and the media had a love affair with obama. Christie will fix both of those problems in 2016.
> ...



Fakey claims he's a conservative, but he just admitted he's not opposed to liberalism.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 14, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> Nothing new here. Anyone who paid any attention at all to the tea party could clearly see flashes of racism. And I don't think anyone with an IQ above 95 would disagree with the fact that the GOP hijacked the tea party in order to turn them into surrogate mud-slingers.
> 
> Was there ever really any doubt?



Turds like you are always seeing thing that don't exist.  Remember the time some black congressman claimed a member of the TEA Party spit on him?  Despite hundreds of people in the vicinity, all of whom had cell phones, no one could produce any video of the incident.

I would be surprised if you knew anyone with an I.Q. over 95.


----------



## hazlnut (May 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The tea party concerns itself with fiscal matters only.




Wait for it....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Wait for it....


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 14, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The tea party concerns itself with fiscal matters only.
> ...


 

Yeah it's mostly fiscal, but has some social issues, so what????

and the NAACP only sticks to race issues /rolleyes


----------



## eagle7_31 (May 14, 2013)

Zarius said:


> I knew it all along. Now one of the insiders comes clean and tells all about this group. How anyone could lie about it now is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But whistle blowers on Libya are lying?? (gospel according to the lwingers) Guess it all depends on whose ox gets gored.


----------



## t_polkow (May 14, 2013)

buckeye45_73 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...




At least this owe owns up to what she is

Spinning Cracker tales | StAugustine.com


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 14, 2013)

t_polkow said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...


 
Good for her, take it back!
Again it's a word, who gives a shit?


----------



## kwc57 (May 14, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> Nothing new here. Anyone who paid any attention at all to the tea party could clearly see flashes of racism. And I don't think anyone with an IQ above 95 would disagree with the fact that the GOP hijacked the tea party in order to turn them into surrogate mud-slingers.
> 
> Was there ever really any doubt?



Given that you guys buy into the fairytales like global warming, you are quite accustomed to believing things that just aren't so.


----------



## Redfish (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a lefty, and the Redfish is a mere conservative a wannabee pretend conservative.
> ...


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...


do i?....lets see you show something showing how much i hate the guy....it should not be hard.....you did say it was obvious.....dont run from this thread like you did the other one....


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 14, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



We don't hate Obama, we just hate his policies.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 14, 2013)

So we all agree that parts of the TPM are racist and homophobic, and are quite vocal about it.

And you wonder why the GOP does so badly, and will continue to do ever worse, in national elections?


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



according to this jerk Zeroius and his boyfriend Poet .....if you disagree with ANYTHING the President is for....it can only be because the guy is black...i guess to dipshits like them.....you are supposed to let Obama do whatever he wants and NEVER question the guy....BECAUSE he is black....


----------



## Meathead (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> So we all agree that parts of the TPM are racist and homophobic, and are quite vocal about it.


Ok, if we can agree that  some liberals are whining and parasitic, and quite vocal about it.

Nothing personal implied, literally at least.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 14, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> according to this jerk Zeroius and his boyfriend Poet .....if you disagree with ANYTHING the President is for....it can only be because the guy is black...i guess to dipshits like them.....you are supposed to let Obama do whatever he wants and NEVER question the guy....BECAUSE he is black....



Harry is 100% correct.  The left does not get to use the reverse race card to protect the president when the criticism is not based on race but on performance.

Leftist racists, just like our righty racists, can step off.


----------



## kwc57 (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> So we all agree that parts of the TPM are racist and homophobic, and are quite vocal about it.
> 
> And you wonder why the GOP does so badly, and will continue to do ever worse, in national elections?



Define "parts".  If you mean specific individuals, I could agree with you.  But you seem to want to impugn the whole movement with the actions of random individuals.  That's like claiming all liberals are vegans because some are.

The actions of specific individuals who glom onto a movement without understanding it's underlying tenants do not define that movement and will only hurt the GOP in the minds of polar partisans who are already convinced that something is so, just because they said so.

The TPM's principles are time tested and honored principles that helped make this country what it is today.  It's the entitlement crowd and their adoring media that will paint a false picture for the low information folks to buy into.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> So we all agree that parts of the TPM are racist and homophobic, and are quite vocal about it.
> 
> And you wonder why the GOP does so badly, and will continue to do ever worse, in national elections?





> But you seem to want to impugn the whole movement with the actions of random individuals.


  That's your false understanding of it.  A few bad apples can spoilt the barrel.  Those individuals and small groups scared mainstream America silly in 2012. [/quote]



> The TPM's principles are time tested and honored principles.



Be as that may, you must publicly denounce the creatures who are hurting your side.


----------



## kwc57 (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > So we all agree that parts of the TPM are racist and homophobic, and are quite vocal about it.
> ...





> The TPM's principles are time tested and honored principles.



Be as that may, you must publicly denounce the creatures who are hurting your side.[/QUOTE]

I've always denounced racism.  See any of my posts to Poet.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 14, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Good.  Denounce the homophobia next.


----------



## kwc57 (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Oh, now we're moving the goalposts from racism to homophobia?  Damn but you're one busy lefty.  My sister is a lesbian and my best friend is gay and I love them both dearly.  Is that enough denouncement for you little buddy?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 14, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Good for you.  You are a real conservative, not a reactionary that hides behind a term so one can persecute because of color or sex.

If you want TPM principles to be accepted by the American mainstream as TPM driven, you personally have made a good start by renouncing racism and homophobia.

I hope you can get all of your TP friends and organizations to denounce such hate.


----------



## kwc57 (May 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Sorry to disappoint you, but I don't have any TP friends or organizations.  The grownups in the room see what you are trying to do by painting conservatives with "hate" broad brushed by leftist organizations and the media.  Again, there are individuals.  It is not a systemic problem within the TPM.  Now, the leftist, entitlement, big government, dependency crowd who think minorities can't function on their own without their assitance, those are some racists that you and your ilk should be denouncing.  See how that works?


----------



## nodoginnafight (May 15, 2013)

> The grownups in the room see what you are trying to do by painting conservatives with "hate" broad brushed by leftist organizations and the media.


Ewwww - it's the media!?!? (This is the radical right's version of "Blame Bush.") Blame meeeeddiiaa.

True, the media has not ignored the racists in the far right. Damn them.
If you try to claim they are not there - you're just looking silly. I'm not saying that the GOP is a racist organization or even that the GOP is full of bigots. I'm saying the GOP is where white racists turned since the signing of the Civil Rights Act in 1964. (Google: George Wallace)

It's not "a message" problem. It's not an "image" problem. It's a real problem that denial will NOT help to solve. The solution is to create an environment within the GOP that is unwelcoming to racists.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 15, 2013)

> Again, there are individuals.  It is not a systemic problem within the TPM.



Yes, if individuals and groups have racists agendas and claim TPM alliance, then, yes, you have an obligation to renounce such.  Please don't regress now.


----------



## Redfish (May 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > Again, there are individuals.  It is not a systemic problem within the TPM.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if individuals and groups have racists agendas and claim TPM alliance, then, yes, you have an obligation to renounce such.  Please don't regress now.



that has already been done many times.   when will you denounce the racists in the NAACP, ACORN, and the black panthers?   when will you denounce the racism of Farrakhan and Sharpton and Jackson?


----------



## Redfish (May 15, 2013)

the premise of the OP is flawed.   The TP movement is not racist,  it is about fiscal dicipline and small unobtrusive government and individual freedom and responsibility.

the TP movement is anti-socialism and anti-marxism.   there are TP members of all races, ethnicities, and sexual preferences.   its not about race as much as you libtards wish that it was.


----------



## whitehall (May 15, 2013)

Is this the best the left can do? The argument is so screwy it hurts your head. Big gulps, marijuana, hypocrisy and racism? Did you ever see a Tea Party meeting? WTF?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 15, 2013)

> Again, there are individuals.  It is not a systemic problem within the TPM.



Yes, if individuals and groups have racists agendas and claim TPM alliance, then, yes, you have an obligation to renounce such.  Please don't regress now.



> that has already been done many times.



Not nearly enough.  More needs to be done about racists in the TPM that hurt my Republican Party.

I hope the lefties clean up their act and denounce their racists.


----------



## nodoginnafight (May 15, 2013)

Redfish said:


> the premise of the OP is flawed.   The TP movement is not racist,  it is about fiscal dicipline and small unobtrusive government and individual freedom and responsibility.
> 
> the TP movement is anti-socialism and anti-marxism.   there are TP members of all races, ethnicities, and sexual preferences.   its not about race as much as you libtards wish that it was.



Too many instances of overt racism from members. The group (imho) is not a racist organization, but it does provide a haven for racists. Gotta make the water so hot, they want to get out of the tub. The TP hasn't done that.

And while the group may have been intended as the "big umbrella" group you describe, but it has certainly morphed into something very different.


----------



## eagle7_31 (May 15, 2013)

who was there last year, but the leftwingers blow that off. The lwingers are frauds.


----------



## Redfish (May 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > Again, there are individuals.  It is not a systemic problem within the TPM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



every group has 10% or so of idiots,  but they do not set the group policies or determine the ideology of the group.  

Now, if we take a look at the NAACP, OWS, black panthers, ACORN, moveon, huff puff, and many left wing groups I think we would all have to agree that the radicals are in control and do set the policy.  

this OP is just another failed attempt to denigrate the tea party because it scares the livin shit out of the liberals and democrats.   A peaceful movement of real americans is the last thing that the libtards and marxists want to see.


----------



## Redfish (May 15, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > the premise of the OP is flawed.   The TP movement is not racist,  it is about fiscal dicipline and small unobtrusive government and individual freedom and responsibility.
> ...



No, it has not.  Have you ever attended a tea party rally?    Do so, you might learn something.


----------



## nodoginnafight (May 15, 2013)

Redfish said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



I have been there, thank you. Have you?


----------



## Redfish (May 15, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...



Yes, I have been to several and what I saw was a peaceful group of people of all races who want to bring the country back to the constitution and individual freedom and responsibility.   I saw a group that respected the rights of each other and cleaned up after themselves.   I listened to speakers who did not demonize the other side but presented a clear logical alternative to the foolishness that has been going on in DC.


----------



## whitehall (May 15, 2013)

Why does the left hate and fear a bunch of of grizzled old Vets and blue haired ladies that carry around a copy of the Constitution and sing the National Anthem? Is it the Anthem and the Constitution that fills them with hatred? When you look at the rabble that occupied Wall Street it makes the Tea Party look like choir practice. It's easy to see through Russo''s argument because it is empty. It's not the Tea Party that criticized Bloomie for the big gulp laws. Everybody did. Is Russo disappointed that the Tea Party didn't promote marijuana use? He should have joined OWS.


----------



## kwc57 (May 15, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> > The grownups in the room see what you are trying to do by painting conservatives with "hate" broad brushed by leftist organizations and the media.
> 
> 
> Ewwww - it's the media!?!? (This is the radical right's version of "Blame Bush.") Blame meeeeddiiaa.
> ...



I'll issue you the same challenge that "conservative" JakeFakey kept running from.  If the TPM has a systemic race problem as the left likes to claim, it should be extremely easy for you to prove it.  Go to any TPM website and produce evidence that their mission statement and core principles has anything at all to do with race instead of small government, low taxes and free markets.  That should take less than 5 minutes since it is apparently so rampant.


----------



## nodoginnafight (May 15, 2013)

Redfish said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Yeah and then they all held hands, sang Kumbaya and affirmed each other as individiuals.

I don't need your make believe press release. I've seen the REAL THING in action.

Perhaps there is a group that behaves as you say. Glad you found it. It may explain your skewed view of the TP - because what you describe is certainly not anywhere close to representative of these groups.


----------



## GeoLaureate8 (May 15, 2013)

Andrew Breitbart offered a large lumpsum of money to anyone who could prove the Tea Party was racist and point out a specific prominent figure. Nobody could do it. 


.


----------



## kwc57 (May 15, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...



These racist TPM organizations you guys keep whining about must bunk with bigfoot.  So far, there seems to only be claimed sightings with no real proof.


----------



## nodoginnafight (May 15, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > > The grownups in the room see what you are trying to do by painting conservatives with "hate" broad brushed by leftist organizations and the media.
> ...



Right after you show me on the White House website where the current administration advocates communism, socialism, Islam, targeting right wing groups, ignoring threats in Benghazi, seizing journalists phone records, redistribution of wealth, burdensome regulation, socialized medicine, inflation, unemployment, or any of the other things you hurl?

What a stupid "challenge." You want evidence of racism, but you say I have to get it from their websites? 

Here is more than enough evidence for you to chew on:

(I'll leave you to your reading for a while)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=II21iLtbLY4]Proof That The Tea Party Consists of Racist Idiots - YouTube[/ame]
Are Tea Partiers Racist? - Newsweek and The Daily Beast
Teapartytracker.org Proof of Tea Party Racism : NoiseCollector : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive
Academics now have proof that the tea party is racist, any thoughts? - Yahoo! Answers
Tea Party Protests: 'Ni**er,' 'Fa**ot' Shouted At Members Of Congress
Politics and Pucks: Evidence of Tea Party Racism
Daily Kos: PROOF the TEABAGGERS are RACIST, VIOLENT, and DISGUSTING
LiveLeak.com - Racism in the TEA PARTY Proof (comments)
https://www.google.com/search?q=tea...BpCc8QTMooHoDA&ved=0CIMBELAE&biw=1135&bih=679
Tea Party Racism...PROOF!!! - DJohn - Open Salon
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.271247786218928.74690.240723272604713&type=3
TEA PARTY RACISM: What The Media Won't Show You About Teabagger Racism : Ronald David Jackson : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 15, 2013)

> every group has 10% or so of idiots,  but they do not set the group policies or determine the ideology of the group.



But the folks within the group, based on their bad behavior (think Acorn, think segregationists, think NBPP), get coverage, and that hurts the image of the larger group.

The TPM had an incredible chance after 2010 to move forward to amazing victories, and they blew it because so many of the elected reps became that which they had condemned and because too many of the TPM membership killed its message with hatred and racism and nativism.

TPM will never have the opportunity at the national level again that it did in 2010.  It will be minor beans by 2016.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 15, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...



That's it?

That's you evidence that the Tea party is a racist group?

Well you have proven one thing. You have proven how gullible you are.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > every group has 10% or so of idiots,  but they do not set the group policies or determine the ideology of the group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep dreaming.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 15, 2013)

Lonestar, as a racist, has no dog in this hunt, because we killed his racist dog in a recent thread.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar, as a racist, has no dog in this hunt, because we killed his racist dog in a recent thread.



Pffft... Everyone knows how utterly dishonest you are.

Now tell us again how you're a Republican.


----------



## kwc57 (May 15, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...



Soooo, like Fakey, you have nothing.  Just say so and move on.  Don't try to change the subject of the thread with all of the controversies occurring today with Obama's administration.  That isn't the topic of THIS thread.  The topic is that the TPM as it exists today across the board is racist. If it is true that the movement itsef is steeped in racism, it should be easy to prove it. So far, the evidence has gone the bigfoot route.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 15, 2013)

Soooo, like KWC, the TPM phans have nothing.  They need to move on.  They need to concentrate on their own failings instead of worrying about others.

The TPM as it exists today does have racists that hurts its message.  One of the very founders proved it.  

For any TP member to deny that reveals a corrupt moral character.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Soooo, like KWC, the TPM phans have nothing.  They need to move on.  They need to concentrate on their own failings instead of worrying about others.
> 
> The TPM as it exists today does have racists that hurts its message.  One of the very founders proved it.
> 
> For any TP member to deny that reveals a corrupt moral character.



He wasn't a founder and I doubt he was even a member. He's like you. Claiming to be something he's not.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 15, 2013)

> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Soooo, like KWC, the TPM phans have nothing.  They need to move on.  They need to concentrate on their own failings instead of worrying about others.
> ...


  One of the racists of the reactionary right chimes and proves my point.


----------



## Redfish (May 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > every group has 10% or so of idiots,  but they do not set the group policies or determine the ideology of the group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, the media always focuses on the radicals and outliers in any group,  so fucking what?   thats nothing new.

you have given no examples of the bad behavior that you attribute to the TP,  not a single one.  But in your confused mind you make assumptions based on bullshit----you are very much like MSNBC in that regard.


----------



## Redfish (May 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > JakeStarkey said:
> >
> >
> > > Soooo, like KWC, the TPM phans have nothing.  They need to move on.  They need to concentrate on their own failings instead of worrying about others.
> ...



what he said was neither racist or reactionary,  what have you been smoking today?


----------



## Samson (May 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > JakeStarkey said:
> >
> >
> > > Soooo, like KWC, the TPM phans have nothing.  They need to move on.  They need to concentrate on their own failings instead of worrying about others.
> ...



Who is Phil Russo?

The picture that is used in the article, I assume, is of whatever we are defining as "Tea Party Activists"

Included is a guy holding a Marine Corps Flag, an "appeal to heaven" Flag (whatever that means), and a "Don't Tread on Me," replica Flag from the Revolutionary War.

There are also signs that read: "Don't Raise the ceiling, LOWER the spending" and "Cut Spending: Balance the budget."

Which of the sentiments does Phil Russo believe is Dead?

Which of these has anything to do with race?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > He wasn't a founder and I doubt he was even a member.
> 
> 
> One of the racists of the reactionary right chimes and proves my point.





> what he said was neither racist or reactionary,



Any who deny that the TP has racists are racist or reactionary or both.


----------



## kwc57 (May 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Soooo, like KWC, the TPM phans have nothing.  They need to move on.  They need to concentrate on their own failings instead of worrying about others.
> 
> The TPM as it exists today does have racists that hurts its message.  One of the very founders proved it.
> 
> For any TP member to deny that reveals a corrupt moral character.



For reference, here is what you said, "Better tell that to the Tea Party folks who engage in racism." found at 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...dmits-to-the-groups-racism-2.html#post7232090.

My challenge was to find proof that the TPM.....not a few individuals.....has the systemic race problem you keep claiming is hurting it.  I even linked you to the largest clearing house of affiliated TPM organizations and their mission statement and core principles.  All I asked is for you to use their own websites and words agianst them and show us the world the inherent racism you accuse them of.  An extremely simple task that a 6th grader could do.  To date, you have refused to do so.  We all know it is because you can't........because it isn't there.  As your esteemed leader said the other day, "there is no there".  If there were, it would take you a few seconds to do a big, "I told you so".  Why you insist on continuing to make yourself look even more the fool than usual is beyond me.  Put up or shut up.  Which tea party organization engages in racism and homophobia?  Which one?  Show us!


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 15, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...



Were there any racists? Or are you lying to us?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 15, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Soooo, like KWC, the TPM phans have nothing. They need to move on. They need to concentrate on their own failings instead of worrying about others.
> ...


 

they cant, it's the same with the southern strategy, they have Thurmond and Atwater, and nothing else. They just say it and know they media will say this shit to back them up. It's all bs/

This guy was in the teaparty for less than a year, wants to legalize dope and says if you are suspicious of muslims that you're a racist....what a tool


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > JakeStarkey said:
> >
> >
> > > Soooo, like KWC, the TPM phans have nothing.  They need to move on.  They need to concentrate on their own failings instead of worrying about others.
> ...



Proving you are a liar is rather easy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 15, 2013)

> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > He wasn't a founder and I doubt he was even a member.
> ...


 continuing your comment: but the far right reactionaries never have and never will.  Morality and Justice never supports the racists like buckeye and lonestar and the others.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > JakeStarkey said:
> >
> >
> > > One of the racists of the reactionary right chimes and proves my point.
> ...



That's not my comment your continuing. But why should you be honest now.


----------



## nodoginnafight (May 15, 2013)

No one ever says: "I'm a racist."
It's like everyone believes that they are an above average driver. But we've all seen idiots on the road - so the math ain't hard.

Just like it's not hard to spot the racists. They yell and squeal and protest and claim they aren't, but they betray themselves without even knowing it.

Self deception and rationalization are powerful agents.


----------



## nodoginnafight (May 15, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Denial ain't a river in Eygpt. 

I've provided the proof you requested. If you didn't want to see it - why did you ask for it? Be more careful next time if you want to keep your delusions intact.


----------



## Intense (May 15, 2013)

*Moved To Tea Party Forum*


----------



## kwc57 (May 15, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> No one ever says: "I'm a racist."
> It's like everyone believes that they are an above average driver. But we've all seen idiots on the road - so the math ain't hard.
> 
> Just like it's not hard to spot the racists. They yell and squeal and protest and claim they aren't, but they betray themselves without even knowing it.
> ...



Is this like how liberals never say, I'm a low information voter" or "I loathe America", yet they are and do?

They betray themselves without even knowing it by driving around with Obama stickers on their cars and declaring they are not moochers, yet demand that others pay their "fair share".

I think I'm finally beginning to understand.


----------



## Intense (May 15, 2013)

Zarius said:


> I knew it all along. Now one of the insiders comes clean and tells all about this group. How anyone could lie about it now is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At best, you have one man's opinion, a disgruntled man at that. I'm Tea Party, and I know he is not speaking about me.


----------



## nodoginnafight (May 15, 2013)

Intense said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > I knew it all along. Now one of the insiders comes clean and tells all about this group. How anyone could lie about it now is beyond me.
> ...



I thought so *XXXXXXX*


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 15, 2013)

One of the ten founders says the party has a problem with some who are racist etc

We hear from defenders "uh uh" instead of "we are working at getting rid of them and doing a good job,"


----------



## kwc57 (May 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> One of the ten founders says the party has a problem with some who are racist etc
> 
> We here from defenders "uh uh" instead of "we are working at getting rid of them and doing a good job,"



How excactly does one go about "getting rid" of individuals within a movement?  We aren't even talking about any of the self appointed leaders of the movement or leaders of local organizations.  We are talking about fringers who hang around the edges and the media and liberals play up as being the heart and soul of the movement.  That is why I have repeatedly challenged you to provide a single shred of evidence that 99.999% of the TPM are neiter racist or homophobic and pay little attention to the odd hanger on who is.  It's like the guy who dresses up in camo and talks about his fake war expeirences.  All the soldiers know he never was a soldier.  The actual truth......not what you are going to get from the media......is that the TPM is strictly about smaller government, lower taxes and free markets.  Always has been.  Just ask any of the fiscally conservative minority members at a TP rally that the media will be turning their cameras away from.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 15, 2013)

> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > One of the ten founders says the party has a problem with some who are racist etc
> ...



Then you need to turn your cameras on the good folks of the TPM and chastise the bad folks who scared the crap out of voters in 2012.  The mainstream will not tolerate such; you know that.


----------



## Intense (May 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > JakeStarkey said:
> >
> >
> > > One of the ten founders says the party has a problem with some who are racist etc
> ...



Jake, you are always so sure about other peoples motives, intents, abilities, where does it come from, the Voices? are they ever quiet Jake? Are they ever right? 
This whole IRS Investigation can be credited to both the Landmark Legal Foundation and the Tea Party. Imagine that. That is impressive, huh.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 15, 2013)

Just as sure as you, Intense.  You have a problem with it, so what? 

I am solid on my American values, you bet.  I don't like the philosophies of the far right reactionaries, doctrinaire libertarianism, and that of the far lefties.  

I am glad somebody caught the IRS.  You need to highlight that and shut up the stupid ones in your group.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 15, 2013)

this "guy" zarius is just another poet....label people ....and then cant back it up....


----------



## Zarius (May 15, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Yea yea I know its always the same with you guys. Let me guess your favorite President was Reagan..........blah blah blah. 
Tea Party Supporters: Who They Are and What They Believe - Political Hotsheet - CBS News


----------



## Zarius (May 15, 2013)

What the hell does it take? Every other month a tea party defector tells the truth about them from the inside and what the fuck do they say? Well

1. That's one person

2. We are not a group

3.There is and has never been a tea party

4. This person is in the CIA!

5. Just because  we called him that doesn't mean we are wrong!


----------



## Zarius (May 15, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...



They know what they are. Awful people mostly bosses who have ruined peoples lives. I never feel sorry when the chickens come home to roost on these people.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 15, 2013)

I am so tired of the brainlessness of the far right and the far left.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 15, 2013)

Yawn


----------



## Zarius (May 15, 2013)

Intense said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > I knew it all along. Now one of the insiders comes clean and tells all about this group. How anyone could lie about it now is beyond me.
> ...



Answer this honestly,how many race based jokes have you heard? How many times did you stop it? The same for racist text,emails, facebook post.......etc.?


----------



## Zarius (May 15, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > One of the ten founders says the party has a problem with some who are racist etc
> ...



More evidence......doesnt matter you will deny deny deny.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x_aFH7JDYU]Racist Exposed # 3: His Channel is 'GradyWarren' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zarius (May 15, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> this "guy" zarius is just another poet....label people ....and then cant back it up....



You label yourself. As I told you in another post I will easily point out your tea party post.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 15, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



why dont you answer my question honestly?......or does it only go one way with you?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 15, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > this "guy" zarius is just another poet....label people ....and then cant back it up....
> ...



good.....i have been waiting for what.....a week now?....where the fuck is it?...


----------



## kwc57 (May 16, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > JakeStarkey said:
> >
> >
> > > One of the ten founders says the party has a problem with some who are racist etc
> ...



Don't confuse me for Obama.  I don't control the media dumbass.


----------



## Intense (May 16, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Just as sure as you, Intense.  You have a problem with it, so what?
> 
> I am solid on my American values, you bet.  I don't like the philosophies of the far right reactionaries, doctrinaire libertarianism, and that of the far lefties.
> 
> I am glad somebody caught the IRS.  You need to highlight that and shut up the stupid ones in your group.



There is one place where we differ. I have issues with encouraging the mob mentality of shutting up people before you hear what they have to say, or stopping others from making up their own minds about what they should hear. The Bible itself gives testimony of Truth being silenced, Prophets punished, and ignored, for faithful witness and speaking the inconvenient truth.There is a pattern to Tyranny, and Soft Tyranny eventually leads to hard tyranny. Silencing something or someone, because the message may be beyond you capacity to reason Today, closed off the possibilities for Tomorrow.See the pattern? We each are entitled to make our own choices Jake, and we each have our own consequences to face for those choices. Let's not confuse challenging Ideas and voice, through reason and voice, with Obstructing voice.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 16, 2013)

I say you must combat those who hurt your party.  You have every right "to shut up" those who are hurting your voice.  You do that by outing them and denying they speak for your side. 

I defend your right to your beliefs, but you are no more a speaker for the Bible's application to our secular society than I am, so prattle and rattle all you want.


----------



## Dante (May 26, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Phil Russo is a libertarian not a republican.
> ...



What makes me ill is when people like you two who claim to be intelligent, push forth myth and bullshit with an arrogance that masks incredible ignorance and gullibility. 

_Phil Russo, is a libertarian-leaning, self-described "Goldwater Republican" _


----------



## Dante (May 26, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



you ignorance and bullshit know no bounds  _Phil Russo, is a libertarian-leaning, self-described "Goldwater Republican" _

you lump in the religious right and the GOP. at least you seeded your post with some truth


----------



## Stephanie (May 26, 2013)

well someone had to dig out a OLD thread to spread more hate I see


----------



## Dante (May 26, 2013)

a few days ago?  why did Steph-Infection launch a personal attack without addressing the OP or any context?

should she be warned to stop being so hateful and learn to follow the posting rules?


----------



## Dante (May 26, 2013)

Intense said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Just as sure as you, Intense.  You have a problem with it, so what?
> ...


Thankfully this is a civil matter and not a religious one.


----------



## Dante (May 26, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The tea party concerns itself with fiscal matters only.



And the Tooth Fairy visits children when they are sleeping


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 26, 2013)

Dante said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



And the majority, Intense, have the right to vote down the minority's opinion.  No libertarian party is ever going to govern in America's congress or White House.

And, yes, it is good this is civil and not religious.


----------



## Immanuel (May 26, 2013)

From the link:



> Hypocrisy and racism are what drove independents who voted Republican in 2010 away from the Tea Party. The same thing has happened with the Libertarians, like me, who were part of the original Tea Party.  We have been driven away from the rallies and the meetings because what was supposed to be a movement about fiscal issues has become the activist-wing of the GOP.  If you dont think every Muslim is a terrorist you are not a real Tea Party member.  If you think that the U.S. Constitution does not say anything about drugs, and that therefore, under the 9th and 10th Amendments the issue should be left to the states, you are not a real Tea Party member.  And when you use the Constitution to prove to them that they are wrong it sends them into fits.



So the lesson here is that if you want to destroy your political enemies and their message, you line up dozens of racists who claim to be part of that group and sit back and wait for the inevitable fall.

Seems to have worked in this case apparently it drove Russo away.  

Immie


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 26, 2013)

Just so.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 26, 2013)

Dems are the real racists

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 26, 2013)

sure, Frank, sure, all by themselves.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2013)

Zarius said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



Ah, your "source" also has an article with Vice President Biden stating that he doesn't believe that the Tea Party is racist.  Duh?  

You guys are playing the race card almost non-stop, Zarius...don't have any OTHER excuse for all the bad things that the Obama Administration are getting exposed doing?  Gotta tell ya', Sparky...you're looking pretty pathetic with this nonsense.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 26, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> sure, Frank, sure, all by themselves.



KKK, set Ike's Civil Rights Bill back 7 years "have them ******* voting Democrat for the next 200 years" Tuskegee Experiments

 Yeah those Democrats

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 27, 2013)

Frank, we are not interested in sixty and seventy years ago.  And, yes, old son, both parties today (which is what matters) have racist elements, which need to be eliminated.


----------



## Zarius (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Tea party never points out racism but always yells race card. Honestly admit that race is BIG in the hate for Obama.


----------



## Stephanie (May 27, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



why bother saying it isn't...YOU race baiters and Obama cult members who constantly throw up his skin color in people's face would just poo poo it anyway

when you have nothing you all scream, RACIST
You have worn that out where people will now overlook REAL RACISM..you all should be proud


----------



## Zarius (May 27, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



OK tea party name one incident of tea party racism? You cant because you never admit anything is racist. You guys didn't even think Santorum saying "I don't want to give your money to Black people" was racist enough. Just name one instance?


----------



## Stephanie (May 27, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



take your broad brush and shove it where the sun doesn't shine..YOU people don't get to MAKE the rules on what is racist and what isn't

but your hate for a whole group of American citizens is noted


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 27, 2013)

Yup, the American narrative does make the rules, Stephanie and Zarius, and many are racist on the left and the right.


----------



## 007 (May 27, 2013)

This is REALLY, a STUPID, thread...


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



The Tea Party's main gripes were about Obama Care and an out of control deficit.  Neither of those things have anything to do with skin pigmentation.  The race card isn't being played by the Tea Party but man, you guys trot it out repeatedly.  It's never simply because your policies are bad...it's that the people who oppose them are racists and haters.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



"I don't want to make black people's lives better by giving them somebody else's money; I want to give them the opportunity to go out and earn the money."

Is that the quote that you were referring to, Zarius?  Why do you feel the need to alter what was said in an attempt to make *appear* to be racist?  That's you PLAYING the race card in about as shameless a fashion as there is...misquoting and taking a statement out of context to make it appear to be something it isn't.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 27, 2013)

I know too many TPM racists to put any stock in "It's never simply because your policies are bad...it's that the people who oppose them are racists and haters."  Of course many Dem policies are bad, and some times our ways of fighting that are as equally bad or worse.


----------



## Friends (May 29, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> well its not dead just yet but it will help kill the GOP



I sure hope so.


----------



## Friends (May 29, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The tea party concerns itself with fiscal matters only.



The teabaggers never had a plausible fiscal policy. The message of the teabaggers was cut my taxes; don't cut programs that benefit me; balance the budget; blame the deficit on Obama. That is not the platform of a movement that deserves to be taken seriously.


----------



## Friends (May 29, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> "The essence of the Liberal outlook lies not in what opinions are held, but in how they are held: instead of being held dogmatically, they are held tentatively, and with a consciousness that new evidence may at any moment lead to their abandonment."
> 
> -Bertrand Russell


 
That is a nice ideal. Unfortunately, few liberals are willing to abandon their dogma that the human races are intrinsically equal. 

When someone presents evidence that the races are not equal liberals try to destroy his career. Truth is no defense against the dread charge of racism.


----------



## Dante (May 29, 2013)

poor Frank, doesn't get it that any newcomer here or to other online sites will instantly recognize the racist rants from the right


----------



## American_Jihad (May 30, 2013)

Dante said:


> poor Frank, doesn't get it that any newcomer here or to other online sites will instantly recognize the racist rants from the right



Pante Waste, you mean the left don't rant, 8 yrs of Bush and you didn't rant. I think we all know U B full of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...


----------

